# Getting error 1305 when I try to install Call of Duty 4



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

When I try to reinstall CoD Modern Warfare on my vista I get a Error 1305 message that tells me that file killhouse_load.bik doesn't exsist, or is experiencing problems. When I search the files on the disk I can't even find it. Can anyone recommend a fix, or will I have to repurchase the game (It's a couple of years old, and it ws previously on a XP)


----------



## Sykotic (Sep 24, 2010)

I believe the file was corrupted and you have to most likely replace it.


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

how and where can i do this?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

You can re-install the game using Revo Uninstaller from my signature.


----------



## Sykotic (Sep 24, 2010)

My first post was awfully quick. Firstly, is the COD disk scratched/damaged?


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

neither, perfect condition


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Copy the entire CD to your HDD and run the installer.

Also make sure you have DirectX 9.0c.


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

what is my HDD?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You HDD is your Hard-Disk Drive aka the Hard Drive.

If you wish, I can copy that file from my CoD4 install and attach it here.

You won't be able to find it on the disk due to the files usually being stored compressed (like what Winrar does).

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

If you could post it, that would be of great assisstance to me
- Thanks!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Just want to check first, is that the only file you need as I will have to compress multiple files (send via a .rar).

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, how many files should be in the folder; the error tells me that the killhouse_load.bik file should be at the filepath: setup/data/main/video on the disk, however there are no other files there, not a single one! Is it possible that I'm missing all the video files?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Is your disk the original?

If so, is it in good condition (i.e. not scratched)?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

This is the origanal disk, however it is more than a year old, and has been on my previous computer- the disk is in perfect physical condition


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have attached a copy

Put it in your zone folder...

(Attachments removed....)


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

Zone Folder?
And what copy- it says attachments removed


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

c.a.john said:


> Zone Folder?
> And what copy- it says attachments removed


one of the moderators removed it; likely because sharing game files on TSF is in violation of the rules, akin to piracy of sorts. I'm not sure, but it was RockmasteR's judgement to do so and we may not question it.

I think by 'zone folder' he means the game's installation directory (Probably C:\Program Files\ActiVision\Call of Duty 4


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey C.A.John,

I found out that it was a violation to put any files from a game on the internet (even if it wasn't for piracy).

You will have to find another way of getting it :/


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can probably Google it easy. One way my friends and I exchange files is using Xfire.


----------



## c.a.john (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone have any good site suggestion from which I could get the files?


----------

